# Which Exotic!!!



## BROWNS (Mar 24, 2005)

If you were allowed to keep one exotic python which one would you choose and do you have a photo of one?

Here's what i'd love!!!


----------



## Ricko (Mar 24, 2005)

that looks hot browns, i would have a piebald ball python most likely, but my boa will do for the moment :twisted:


----------



## Dicco (Mar 24, 2005)

NONE!


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 24, 2005)

> i would have a piebald ball python most likely, but my boa will do for the moment


come on dude some pictures please :wink:


----------



## Brodie (Mar 24, 2005)

Exotic boids? Yuk! Wouldnt keep any of them.

But id take a nice black mamba


----------



## Gabe (Mar 24, 2005)

Yep, i'd go with ball pythons!





"Coral Glow" Ball Python





another "Coral Glow" :wink:


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 24, 2005)

gorgeous snake!!!


----------



## indicus (Mar 24, 2005)

"If it was possible...a Chameleon, Galapagos tortise,...mad to think you would have to make plans for its future owner in your will....."


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 24, 2005)

a boa would be nice..but this albino diamondback rattlesnake is the bees knees mate


baz


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 24, 2005)

> ...a Chameleon, Galapagos tortise


pics please???


----------



## Gabe (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry, couldn't help myself... :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 24, 2005)

ok,this is a black mamba...beautiful huge and lightning fast


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 24, 2005)

and can only have one animal!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 24, 2005)

beautiful gabe,,they are a pretty snake


----------



## Dicco (Mar 24, 2005)

Well, if I had to pic 1


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 24, 2005)

iguana right???


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 24, 2005)

wow what's that one Dicco?


----------



## Dicco (Mar 24, 2005)

It's a type of New Guinea Angle-Headed Dragon(Hypsilurus auritus)
Here's another (Hypsilurus dilophus)


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 24, 2005)

cant go any better then these guys in my opinion


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll have this one thanks.....


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 24, 2005)

wow looks like it was in a bad skiing accident


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2005)

Or maybe one of these........


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 24, 2005)

I'd have a dead animal cos exotics just shouldn't be here.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2005)

> I'd have a dead animal cos exotics just shouldn't be here.



But what if you were over there!!!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 24, 2005)

Then they wouldn't be exotic 
If I was over there I would probably want blackheads as an exotic. But there is no law against exotics over there so I'd probably give it all up and buy a goldfish


----------



## ether (Mar 24, 2005)

Pretty tasty..


----------



## basketcase (Mar 24, 2005)

ahem...


----------



## danw (Mar 24, 2005)

I would want an iguana.
Like this picture http://www.unb.br/ib/zoo/grcolli/jalapao/Iguana.jpg


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2005)

> Then they wouldn't be exotic
> If I was over there I would probably want blackheads as an exotic. But there is no law against exotics over there so I'd probably give it all up and buy a goldfish




Is there a big market for goldfish over there, you could even do the same here, give up all your herps for goldfish. ;-)


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 24, 2005)

I've got a goldfish over here! Perhaps I should send it over there so it could be an exotic and be worth a lot more money  I wonder if the one I've got in the freezer is worth anything over there, hmmm whats the address for Ebay


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2005)

I wonder how you would go sneaking it past customs though....


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 24, 2005)

I'd put it in the passengers drinks and get it back later


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2005)

> I'd put it in the passengers drinks and get it back later



LMAO, stow away, must be a freind of Nemos....


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 24, 2005)

Roflmbao Huggy, I am fast coming to the conclusion that you are as mad as I am


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2005)

LMAO Afro, I thought you would have figured that out by now


----------



## Brodie (Mar 24, 2005)

Afric, 95 (at a guess) percent of snakes kept overseas are exotic too the keepers country..


----------



## diamond_python (Mar 24, 2005)

Definately a boa for me!!!


----------



## diamond_python (Mar 24, 2005)

Beautiful snakes IMO


----------



## instar (Mar 24, 2005)

WOW!! The albino rattler is to die for, absolutely stunning !!!


----------



## pugsly (Mar 24, 2005)

Id love one of these two guys!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 24, 2005)

> Afric, 95 (at a guess) percent of snakes kept overseas are exotic too the keepers country..



Then I guess that makes us the "Land of the Pure"  Apart from the dicks with illegal exotics that is


----------



## Brodie (Mar 24, 2005)

Im one of those dicks..

I bred boas, king cobras, tree vipers and uracoan rattlers this year.

I tell you what mate, I will sell you a pair of rattlers, feeding on small children for 400 buks


----------



## Dicco (Mar 24, 2005)

> I tell you what mate, I will sell you a pair of rattlers, feeding on small children for 400 buks



I'll give ya $350.


----------



## Brodie (Mar 24, 2005)

380


----------



## playwell (Mar 24, 2005)

I wish, I wish, I wish, I wish!!!

Dam, it didn't Work,, Bloddy red Tape,,BOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

*Exotics*

Either one of these







or one of these


----------



## diamond_python (Mar 25, 2005)

Want some more Boa pics and prices then checkout:

http://www.kingsnake.com/stone/boas.htm


----------



## hugsta (Mar 25, 2005)

You did Brodie or NTWP....LOL


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice choice there [email protected],love the gator and the eyelash viper's are my next choice...wicked piics!!!


----------



## hugsta (Mar 25, 2005)

The pic of that eyelash viper is awesome.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm an absolute sucker for these! :lol: I'm not an enormous lizard enthusiest, but this would do me very nicely if I had to pick something exotic!! 8)


----------



## thals (Mar 25, 2005)

would luv a monocled cobra and giant retic


----------



## Slateman (Mar 25, 2005)

When I lived in Czech republic, my friend had always bigger snake then me. I Live now in Australia and my is just common local specie. But his is called exotic now. I always wanted one like he have. I think that this would turn Mrs Slatey in to exotic lovers.

Regarding exotic herps, I am happy at the moment with our local species.


----------



## Retic (Mar 25, 2005)

Not really, what about the dicks with legal exotics ?  



africancichlidau said:


> > Afric, 95 (at a guess) percent of snakes kept overseas are exotic too the keepers country..
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess that makes us the "Land of the Pure"  Apart from the dicks with illegal exotics that is


----------



## Retic (Mar 25, 2005)

It is just too hard a question to answer, probably a 'proper' Red Tailed Boa maybe  There are so many exotic boids that I would have as well as 100's of lizards and a few turtles like a Matamata. I honestly think most of the people who jump up and down and tell us 'why have an exotic we have the best here' really would jump at the chance of just about any of the animals shown in this topic.


----------



## ether (Mar 25, 2005)

Moose thats a classic. I would love one of those guys. Their eyes are the freakiest things i have ever seen.

Cheers Alex


----------



## diamond_python (Mar 25, 2005)

> probably a 'proper' Red Tailed Boa



Yep, that is my choice also....


----------



## Retic (Mar 25, 2005)

A real red tailed boa as opposed to a boa with a red tail (if that makes sense) is something to behold.


----------



## Skorpious (Mar 25, 2005)

I'd like a nice fat Blood Python


----------



## hugsta (Mar 25, 2005)

An albino red tailed boa would also be nice....


----------



## Retic (Mar 25, 2005)

Kind of like my avatar, shame about the red though :lol: 



hugsta said:


> An albino red tailed boa would also be nice....


----------



## diamond_python (Mar 25, 2005)

> A real red tailed boa as opposed to a boa with a red tail (if that makes sense) is something to behold.



Yeah I know what you mean. Beautiful snakes.


----------



## diamond_python (Mar 25, 2005)

> An albino red tailed boa would also be nice....



Prefer a normal red tailed Boa. JMO


----------



## Retic (Mar 25, 2005)

Yes I agree, I love albinoes but because a red tailed boa is such a beautiful animal it is a shame to lose those great colours.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 25, 2005)

> Prefer a normal red tailed Boa. JMO





> Yes I agree, I love albinoes but because a red tailed boa is such a beautiful animal it is a shame to lose those great colours.



Fine you guys, I'll just have one of each then......LOL


----------



## diamond_python (Mar 25, 2005)

> Fine you guys, I'll just have one of each then......LOL



Only one of each!!! Surely you can have more than that.   LOL


----------



## kevyn (Mar 25, 2005)

The black eyed lucisitic ball python pictured on the first page of this thread, has a market value of a staggering $100 000 USD. If you're looking for big money exotics, ball python morphs are the way to go. I was talking with Mike Wilbanks, owner of Constrictors Unlimited, yesturday and he told me he sold all his pin-stripe ball pythons (first produced by him) for $25 000 USD each. I just don't have the stomach or the bank balance for that market.


----------



## kevyn (Mar 25, 2005)

For myself, I'd have to take one of these...


----------



## kevyn (Mar 25, 2005)

While we're all wishing here...

a pair of dwarf burms would be nice...






I will be ordering a pair of super dwarf retics very soon, likely from Mike Wilbanks again. Here's a shot of Bob Clark's "big" breeder female...


----------



## Retic (Mar 25, 2005)

Oh my God that is tiny, I want.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 26, 2005)

> If you were allowed to keep one exotic python which one would you choose and do you have a photo of one?



First thing I'd be doing is checking the definition of a python... apparently it has changed a lot recently.
Then..... a really nice high yellow GTP. But one without legs or fangs and that lays eggs.


----------



## Retic (Mar 26, 2005)

Oh you wanted people to stay on topic, wrong forum I think  LOL


----------



## hugsta (Mar 26, 2005)

> Only one of each!!! Surely you can have more than that. LOL


True DP, there is always room for more, in fact I'll just have a pair of animals from all the pics posted...;-)


----------



## Magpie (Mar 26, 2005)

> Oh you wanted people to stay on topic, wrong forum I think LOL



I couldn't care less if people stayed on topic, or wrote about their recent trip to mars.
I just can't see the point of answering the question "what python would you keep" with a pic of a lizard.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 26, 2005)

> I couldn't care less if people stayed on topic, or wrote about their recent trip to mars.


Well actually I went mars recently..........no herps  there so I came back. :wink: :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 26, 2005)

> I just can't see the point of answering the question "what python would you keep" with a pic of a lizard.


Yep well that was the question"which python" not lizard,turtle etc and a pic of the type of python so we know what it looks like!!!


----------



## jezza (Mar 26, 2005)

All these pic's, I can hardly control myself, Ill have four of each thanks guy's. 
I havent seen half these things before, I guess there has been a few threads and pic's in the past that I missed, but this is just awsome. Aww if only


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

I did own this exotic, but after it tagged me i ate it, so id like to own one again, and hopefully it will tag me too!!!   :roll:


----------



## jezza (Mar 26, 2005)

He is beautiful Sherms! He looks like he has just shed too!


----------



## peterescue (Mar 26, 2005)

I have a feeling one of Dicco's Hypsiluris has been misidentified. Looks strangely similar to a PNG water dragon. Just an observation. Could be wrong.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 26, 2005)

Is that snakes alive Shermy, I hear they can be dangerous especially red ones..... :shock: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

Nah huggy, its a KILLER PYTHON!!!! roarrrrrrrr!!! 

:roll: :roll: :lol: 

P.s, they have gotten extremely smaller over evolution, just like the notorious biggus maccus.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 26, 2005)

Ahhhh, I see, forgive me I should have realised by the colouration, I had thought it may have been an integrade there for a minute but I can see now, it is a killer python....my mistake....the small size really put me of though. :roll: :wink:


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 26, 2005)

It's a hatchy Huggy, better for your teeth


----------



## hugsta (Mar 26, 2005)

> It's a hatchy Huggy, better for your teeth



Oh ok, It's hard to tell by Sherms femanin hands....;-)


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 26, 2005)

Thats true Hugs, he does have nice nails though eh?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

hehehehe touche!!!

Dammit hug, thats twice ive touched your jokes tonight!! Dont make a habbit of it!!! LOL


----------



## hugsta (Mar 26, 2005)

True Afro he does, he obvioulsy likes a manacure while he's getting a facial from the hedgehog... :shock: :wink: 

Sorry Sherms, I'll try not too...LOL


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 27, 2005)

i know its not a python but u must admit it is cute..these are common in the states and can grow to 8 foot,black rat snake

baz


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 27, 2005)

this is the python that i want,if i was into exotics,drool,
baz


blood python


----------



## keelow (Mar 27, 2005)

White Lipped Tree Viper.

A pair of these and they'd fix my venomous snake fantasy for some time


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 27, 2005)

they are only tiny arnt they stu,beautiful though,they'd make a great display


----------



## keelow (Mar 27, 2005)

yeah i saw a few in Thailand, not much bigger than 60cms the ones i saw, but photos don't do them justice.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 27, 2005)

A pair of those keelow and a pair of eyelash vipers would be very nice.


----------



## Hickson (Mar 27, 2005)

keelow said:


> yeah i saw a few in Thailand, not much bigger than 60cms the ones i saw, but photos don't do them justice.



I dunno Keelow - that headshot is pretty spectacular!



Hix


----------



## keelow (Mar 27, 2005)

trust me man, seeing them upclose and personal they look ten times more evil in real life, and the colour is just incredible


----------



## hugsta (Mar 27, 2005)

I love the eyelash vipers at ARP, it is an awesome speciman.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 27, 2005)

melbourne zoo has some great eyelash vipers,two different colors aswell,,ill get some pics of them,


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 27, 2005)

That's a wicked pic of the viper...


----------



## hugsta (Mar 27, 2005)

That would be awesome ssssssssssssnakeman...LOL


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 27, 2005)

what the,,is that sarcasm in ur typing huggy


----------



## hugsta (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, i kept my finger on the "S" for too long.....;-)

A big fat ugly rhinocerous iguana.....they are cool though...


----------



## Retic (Mar 27, 2005)

UGLY ?????


----------



## hugsta (Mar 27, 2005)

> UGLY ?????



One of the few reptiles in the world that look as to have a pair of genitals hanging under their chin... :shock: :wink: 
I am referring to the picture.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 27, 2005)

> melbourne zoo has some great eyelash vipers,two different colors aswell,,ill get some pics of them





> what the,,is that sarcasm in ur typing huggy



Sorry, with you now. It would be awesome to see pics, the LOL was for all the sssssssss I put in your name.;-) Just me being stupid as normal..LOL


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 27, 2005)

oh huggy,there not that bad


----------



## hugsta (Mar 27, 2005)

LOL, well , they do have something about them, ugly but interesting......LOL


MMMM, nothing like a tastey frog, is that a red or green frog, I like the red ones myself, better sugar hit. LOL


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 27, 2005)

i think its a toad


----------



## hugsta (Mar 27, 2005)

OH NO, not cane toads again :shock: , I hope he didn't kill it by biting it's head off..... :shock:


----------



## marty (Mar 27, 2005)

luv this fella


----------



## marty (Mar 27, 2005)

or may be!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 27, 2005)

heres a cuty ,another viper though


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 27, 2005)

oh yeh, and this is what he can do to you,,ouch


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 27, 2005)

another little sweetheart


----------



## hugsta (Mar 27, 2005)

Wish I was the crocodile Marty.


Nice pics snakeman, keep them coming.


----------



## marty (Mar 27, 2005)

yer me to hugsta.
the exotic was'nt the croc! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Mar 27, 2005)

LOL


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 27, 2005)

Crocodile tongues are very unhealthy.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 27, 2005)

Too much salt Afro...


----------

